
Show HN: Newon – Subscribe to anything on any website - dpy
https://newonapp.com/
======
brainary
Cool concept. But...

Request for Information;

1\. OS Support?

2\. Is it a browser extension?

3\. Does the Program/Extension poll sites for updates, or do a central
server/cloud push updates?

~~~
dpy
Chrome extension only creates feeds and adds subscribe button. Crawler from
our servers parses everything.

------
dpy
This is an app I've been developing solo for a long time. It is "early access"
to test out core functionality, so don't judge it too harshly. But any
feedback or advice will be greatly appreciated! Road map: Drag and drop in
feed creation, image support, filters for feeds.

